# rock wool or something like it



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello all.
Where would I go to find some rock wool or something like it?
I'd like to use it in a home aquaponics/hydroponics situation.
Would this be something I could purchase at a nursery?
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

If I am not mistaken, it is also known as acoustic fireproof insulation under brands like Rockwool safe&sound, Roxul stonewool, etc. You'll know it obviously for being the only green coloured insulation, sold at various hardware supply stores like Home Depot, Rona, Home Hardware. At least, that's what I used to use, cut up as needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

ksimdjembe said:


> Where would I go to find some rock wool or something like it? I'd like to use it in a home aquaponics/hydroponics situation.


A hydroponics store: https://hydroponics.com/?s=rockwool&post_type=product


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

thanks for your help


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

This is a great resource too.

http://www.bustan.ca/Default.aspx?tabid=232&SortField=ProductName&txtSearch=rockwool


----------

